# Impossible de Partionner Boot Camp



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir,

Voulant installer Windows 10 en dual boot sur mon macbook air de 2017 j'ai téléchargé le fichier iso sur le site de Windows, puis me suis rendu dans bootcamp pour pouvoir partitionner mon disque cependant malgré un espace libre de 86,64 GO le message d'erreur est le suivant :
"Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

De plus je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a marqué le conteneur APFS disk1 sera partionné ainsi au lieu de macintosh HD, je ne sais pas ci cela a avoir avec mon problème.
Merci d'avance de votre aide



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir *Erwann
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir Macomaniac Voici le résultat de la commande

```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 20:58:11 on console
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            31.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 129.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                2.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                +4.2 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Tu as un *Conteneur apfs* de *121 Go* de capacité. Avec une occupation d'environ *35 Go*. Ce qui donne théoriquement *86 Go* d'espace libre.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la commande liste les instantanés (*snapshots*) du volume qui existeraient (et pourraient retenir des l'espace de blocs occupé un peu partout dans le *Conteneur* --> ce qui bloque alors la possibilité d'un repartitionnement). Sinon > elle retourne directement l'invite de commande *MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$*

=> poste le retour.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Voici le retour,


```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 21:23:19 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Aucun *snapshot*.

Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 51g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *51 Go* > et crée une partition de *70 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Voici le retour 

```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 21:24:06 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 51g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 70 123 073 536 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 50 999 996 416 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 36 603 432 960 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagemen (945.200.91.31.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (17434308+1) bitmap address (5936d)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (17648523+1) bitmap address (59383)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (24553016+1) bitmap address (59331)
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 50 999 996 416 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            31.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 129.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                2.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                +4.2 GB     disk2

MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

On a la réponse à ton problème dans ce message d'erreur :

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


l'*apfs* s'est installé avec une erreur interne qui verrouille en taille le *Conteneur apf*s. C'est là le facteur bloquant et pas un manque d'espace libre ou la présence de *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace occupé.  Cette erreur est indécelable à une vérification normale > et ne s'avère qu'à l'épreuve d'un repartitionnement.
----------

Je te propose de redémarrer > en tenant pressées les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) à partir de l'écran noir. Tu vas obtenir au redémarrage un autre écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de log blanches = session du *Single User*. Tu es dans un *terminal* plein écran de *root*. Clavier *QWERTY* par défaut. Volume monté en lecture seule. Aucun service de l'OS initialisé.

Les lignes devraient s'arrêter sur l'invite de commande :

```
root#
```


si ce n'était pas le cas > presse une fois la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour forcer son affichage.

Saisis la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi :

```
fsck -fy
```


et que tu tapes ainsi :


```
fsck )fy
```


exécute la commande avec la touche "Entrée" => obtiens-tu comme retour un :


```
Filesystem was modified
```


(le système de fichiers a été modifié) ou pas ?

Poste une photo montrant le retour à l'écran. Tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" à droite du bouton orange : "*Poster votre réponse*" en bas de cette page.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Il me semble que le système de fichiers a bien été modifier


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Alors passe la commande :

```
reboot
```

(identique dans les 2 claviers) qui fait redémarrer le Mac

Quand tu seras de nouveau dans ta session d'utilisateur habituelle > repasse la commande test -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 51g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour complet.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Voila 

```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 22:01:13 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 51g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 70 123 073 536 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 50 999 996 416 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 36 630 740 992 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagemen (945.200.91.31.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.41.3) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (17434308+1) bitmap address (5936d)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (17648523+1) bitmap address (59383)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (24553016+1) bitmap address (59331)
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 50 999 996 416 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            32.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 129.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                2.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

L'erreur interne n'a pas été réparée.

La seule solution consiste à cloner le volume actuel *Macintosh HD* => dans celui d'un DDE USB > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer l'*apfs* interne > le recréer de neuf > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Macintosh HD*.

- as-tu un DDE USB avec de l'espace vacant et espérons-le des paramètres de disque de type "Mac" plutôt que Windows ?​


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

J'ai mon dde time machine et d'autre dde complètement vierge


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Alors attache un DDE vierge au Mac (pas besoin d'une grande capacité) > passe la comande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qui va montrer le disque du DDE.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Voila 

```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 22:06:35 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            32.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 129.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                2.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Hitashi                 319.2 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/Hitashi
```


qui affiche l'occupation du volume *Hitashi*

Poste le tableau retourné. 

Comme les paramètres du disque sont excellents pour un repartitionnement non destructeur > on n'a pas besoin de tout casser (le volume *Hitashi* flanqué d'une partition de secours *Recovery HD* devant contenir un OS démarrable) --> il suffira de repartitionner *Hitashi* pour créer un autre volume destiné au clone.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Ok moi du moment que ça fonctionne  

```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 22:23:11 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ df -H /Volumes/Hitashi
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s2   319G   426M   319G     1%      78 4294967201    0%   /Volumes/Hitashi
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Il n'y a que *426 Mo* dans *Hitashi* qui est donc vide. Volume reformaté manifestement.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande réinitialise le disque > remonte un volume *Clone* > affiche le partitionnement du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Voila 


```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 22:25:43 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 298 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   319.7 GB   disk2s2
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Bien. Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


qui convertit la partition de *Clone* à l'*apfs* > puis réaffiche le tableau du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 22:37:39 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil ap convert disk2s2 ; diskutil list disk2[code]
Converting the volume on disk2s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Error starting conversion from HFS to APFS: An HFS volume is required for this operation (-69837)
Could not find disk for disk2[code]
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Le disque du DDE n'a pas été trouvé par la commande en tant que *disk2* --> il n'est pas déconnecté ?

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

```
Last login: Tue Jan 29 22:39:08 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            32.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 129.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                2.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +319.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   925.7 KB   disk3s1

MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

La commande est manifestement passée > puisque qu'une structure *apfs* existe sur le DDE -->

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         319.7 GB   disk2s2
```


qui virtualise bien un espace-disque *Conteneur* avec un volume *Clone* unique -->


```
/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +319.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   925.7 KB   disk3s1
```


on en conclut que le message d'erreur était ... erroné 
----------

Alors va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

=> le logiciel va cloner *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone* > puis créer à la fin les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur apfs* du DDE.

Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Ok par contre ce n'est pas un ssd cela risque d'être un peu long


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Il y a *32 Go* de données à cloner : ça va prendre du temps mais pas trop.

Quand CCC annoncera la fin de la tâche > tu pourras redémarrer > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > choisir *Clone* et démarrer dessus. Vérifie si tu retrouves une session conforme à l'originale (tout fonctionnant plus lentement bien sûr).

- si oui > on pourra faire la suite des opérations. Je ne serai peut-être plus connecté --> alors ce sera pour demain.​


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

L'opération est terminer, je redémarre mon mac et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Erwannlcb (29 Janvier 2019)

Après vérification, tout est bien a l'identique sur mon dde clone que sur mon mac, en beaucoup plus lent


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Alors > démarré sur *Clone* > tu n'auras qu'à lancer son Terminal > passer la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poster le tableau ici.



Erwannlcb a dit:


> en beaucoup plus lent



- mais la tortue va aider le lièvre


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, voici le retour du cmd, après cela doit-je rester sur mon dde clone ou est-ce que je peux retourner sur le ssd de mon mac ?

```
Last login: Wed Jan 30 10:45:04 on console
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            32.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 129.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                2.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +319.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   31.5 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.4 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Démarré sur *Clone* > tu peux tout de suite supprimer l'*apfs* interne > puis tu peux lancer dans la foulée le clonage à rebours -->

- prêt ?​


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Euh oui prêt, mais il faut m'expliquer la marche a suivre ...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime l'*apfs* du disque interne > ce qui reformate la partiiton en *jhfs+* > puis reconvertit à l'*apfs* le volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > enfin affiche la tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Voila 

```
Last login: Wed Jan 30 10:46:24 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk1s4
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk1
Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Macintosh HD" backed by the GPT partition disk0s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk0s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk0s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk0s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk0s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk1s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk1s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s1
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.0 MB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +319.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   32.9 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.4 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Parfait.

Alors CCC s'est cloné lui-même dans les Applications de *Clone*. Lance-le et définis une tâche de clonage à rebours de la 1ère -->

- *SOURCE* = *Clone* > *DESTINATION* = *Macintosh HD* > SafetyNet = *désactivé* > presse le bouton : *Cloner*​
=> après avoir cloné *Clone* => dans *Macintosh HD* > CCC créera les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur apfs* interne.

Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Re bonjour, ccc vient de terminer


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Alors passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Voila 

```
Last login: Wed Jan 30 11:49:10 on ttys000
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            31.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.7 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +319.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   33.1 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.4 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.6 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Tout est formellement correct. Mais comme il vaut mieux vérifier à l'avance si l'*apfs* supporte bien le repartitionnement cette fois > passe la commande test :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 50g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* du SSD à *51 Go* et crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *70 Go* (format *FAT-32*) > puis affiche le partitionnement du SSD

Poste le retour.


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Je ne peux pas poster le retour car le site m'indique que mon message fait plus de 5000 caractère


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Poste le tableau du partitionnement du SSD seulement, alors.


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Comme cela ?

```
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         50.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                71.1 GB    disk0s3
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Cette fois > l'*apfs* est sans erreur -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                71.1 GB    disk0s3
```


la partition a bien été créée.

Pour revenir à la case départ > passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande supprime la partition-test et récupère son espace au *Conteneur*. Puis affiche le partitionnement du SDD

Poste le seul tableau du SSD. Ce qui prend de la place en préalable > c'est l'immense processus de vérification de l'*apfs*.


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Voila 

```
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2
MacBook-de-Erwann:~ erwanndroin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

Parfait. Tu peux redémarrer sur *Macintosh HD*. Tu n'auras pas passé du temps en vain à faire un aller-retour : SSD => DDE > SSD -->

- le nouvel *apfs* est opérationnel. Tu peux installer Windows dans une partition *BOOTCAMP* (ce qui était ta problématique de départ).​


----------



## Erwannlcb (30 Janvier 2019)

Ok merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2019)

Erwannlcb a dit:


> Ok merci pour votre aide


Si tu retentes une installation de Windows, avant de te lancer un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...qui devrait t'aider avec ton modèle de 2017. Et si j'insiste en effet lourdement sur le choix du fichier .iso, ce n'est pas sans raison. Et avec la prochaine version de Windows 10 1903, cela va se corser, il y en a qui vont tomber des nues et de très haut. Mais surprise, la plupart des membres qui ont un tout petit SSD de 121 Go seront à la rue !


----------



## matiouze007 (12 Octobre 2019)

j'ai le meme soucis help
la partition par bootcamp a bien lieue mais l'install de windows 10 bloque
help please


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2019)

matiouze007 a dit:


> j'ai le meme soucis help
> la partition par bootcamp a bien lieue mais l'install de windows 10 bloque
> help please


Nous ne sommes pas devins, commence donc par indiquer quel est le modèle de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Qu'est-ce qui bloque, à quel moment ?


----------



## matiouze007 (13 Octobre 2019)

pardon
imac retina / core i7 / 3,6Ghz 
16Go RAM 
non partitionné

et Mojave 10.14.5

quelle version de win 10 choisir svp...


----------



## matiouze007 (13 Octobre 2019)

iMac-de-Mathieu:~ mathieuchatagnon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            322.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 49.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3


----------



## matiouze007 (13 Octobre 2019)

ca fait la troisième tentative.... avec differents win 10
et je ne peux pas defragmenter avec boot camp ca plante du coup avec utilitaire de disque... j'ai vu que c 'etait pas top
sorry


----------



## matiouze007 (13 Octobre 2019)

*</> Code* 
Last login: Sun Oct 13 09:16:25 on ttys000
iMac-de-Mathieu:~ mathieuchatagnon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            322.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 49.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3


----------



## matiouze007 (13 Octobre 2019)

le probleme se situe au moment de la partition qui ne finit jamais 

impossible de redemarer sur bootcamp (alt au demarrage)


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2019)

matiouze007 a dit:


> et Mojave 10.14.5


C'est bien, mais il va falloir te mettre impérativement à jour en 10.14.6. Pourquoi ? Un peu de lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209149 ...dont ceci...





...et comme tu as un FusionDrive, donc acte.


----------

